# Banning guns in the US



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2012)

... Would be like trying to ban BBQs and buggery in Australia


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2012)

The only thing more difficult would be banning dishonest politicians.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 25, 2012)

would be like banning azza from children playgrounds


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2012)

I have it on good authority Azza is on home detention, pending a court appearance


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah banning guns in the southern states would probably kick off another civil war.


----------



## rage racing (Jul 25, 2012)

MOLON LABE.....


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep the guns, like Chris Rock said " make a single bullet cost $5,000 "


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 25, 2012)

Why gun sales are surging in Colorado - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 25, 2012)

Even before Colorado, gun sales were already up here in GA.  As one owner of a huge gun store told me its an election year.  A month ago he told he's having a hard time getting many guns.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2012)

Banning legal guns only raises crime rate!!!! All americans should be aloud to carry a gun(and should IMHO).  You would have to be one dumb ass mofo to rob some one that probably has a gun.  Not to mention another country would have to be crazy to invade the US knowing all the citizens are armed and will kill.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 25, 2012)

I recently learned this same gun store/range has a fully auto AR you can rent for $5.  The kicker is you have to buy their ammo so the next trip in there I'm gonna rent it.


----------



## Watson (Jul 25, 2012)

everytime azza posts something, he reminds me of this

Im kicking my own ass! - YouTube


----------



## cube789 (Jul 25, 2012)

meanwhile in the UK, government allows citizens to own what they claim is ample means to protect your family from a gun or knife attack.


----------



## Watson (Jul 25, 2012)

ill admit sil has turned out to be one of the funniest cunts ive ever seen online, legendary lol

but nobody has pawned azza better than his own stupidity


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 25, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Keep the guns, like Chris Rock said " make a single bullet cost $5,000 "



I'd buy one for you  

BTW fuck Chris Rock that nigger's bodyguards are strapping


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I'd buy one for you


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2012)

I want a Gun!! I want to shoot black people and SFW


----------



## Herbalist (Jul 25, 2012)

I think its a good idea, but gonna be hard.


----------



## Watson (Jul 25, 2012)

^eddie?


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 25, 2012)

Herbalist said:


> I think its a good idea, but gonna be hard.



Negged for ovbious reason


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2012)

Herbalist said:


> I think its a good idea, but gonna be hard.



Time to pull out the ban hammer Saney!!!! and maybe ill let you commit a hate crime with one of my guns.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 25, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Even before Colorado, gun sales were already up here in GA.  As one owner of a huge gun store told me its an election year.  A month ago he told he's having a hard time getting many guns.



Very true. I live in Ga and good luck taking our guns, heck as soon as my son was born I bought him a BB gun. Lol.


----------



## Watson (Jul 25, 2012)

it would be fucken funny anyone trying to invade america though, even old grannys would be packing heat lol


----------



## rage racing (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> negged for ovbious reason


this^^^^


----------



## rage racing (Jul 25, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Very true. I live in Ga and good luck taking our guns, heck as soon as my son was born I bought him a BB gun. Lol.


My son is 6 and has and AR15....


----------



## freakinhuge (Jul 25, 2012)

It would be a hard law to push on people.


----------



## DOBE (Jul 25, 2012)

Strict gun laws here in Canada only the real nut jobs and killas have them,the rest of these niggas just stab each other to death. if they want to, they always find a way to kill a muthafcka.


----------



## Herbalist (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn I forgot the anythinggoes section was so Nutty!  
No need to rip me a new A-hole, I just think its good is they where less common and harder to get. 
Way toomany people do rash things when they are angry and have a gun around.

maybe have tagged ammo or big fines/jail time when found with "clean" ammo or guns, SOMETHING ANYWAY.
 a 24hr wait period is not good enough when walking into store ot buy a gun in my op.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 25, 2012)

Herbalist said:


> Damn I forgot the anythinggoes section was so Nutty!



what was your previous username ?


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^^ this is exactly my point... If some one wants to kill or rob some one they will find a way. Removing our guns how are we going to protect our lives safety. It is not efficient to fight off some one with a knife that may have a gun or another knife. Both of you will get fucked up. What needs to happen is accept that bad things happen to good people. If he did not have a gun, would he have planted a bomb instead? That can be made easily at home. People will find a way to raise fear in our lives one way or another. Taking away guns is not going to change the fact that we have fucked up people in our world.

I own two guns that are made to kill people my 870 and my kahr pm45 (defense one for home one for ccw)  all my other guns are made for target shooting/ tactile simulation prior military we own 30+ acres to play on.


----------



## Herbalist (Jul 25, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> what was your previous username ?



No posts here, but I have been reading alot here over a while, but havent been on for a long time and just decided to join, I forgot how F-ed this section is, lol sometimes funny , sometimes just messed up. but you guys are harsh to newbies, so I shouldent have posted :'-(

I am on a couple other places under this name though. but I got banned before for talking about another forum addy so I wont post that up anymore.
 If I know you from another forum, shoot me a pm.  ;-)

BTW that was NOT a gay wink, don't get any ideas. for me its all about the pom pom


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 25, 2012)

It'll never happen, the whole right to form a militia thing.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I'd buy one for you
> 
> BTW fuck Chris Rock that nigger's bodyguards are strapping











Big Pimpin said:


>



^ I don't even have to say it. 



rage racing said:


> My son is 6 and has and AR15....


----------



## blergs. (Jul 25, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^ I don't even have to say it.



HOLY COW!
wish the vid was a bit longer.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 25, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> [/CENTER]



Phuq!...Giving your toddler a loaded piece, what did you think was going to happen ?

He was going to say, naw dad, I don't play with loaded pistols.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 25, 2012)

No way there will be another gun ban.  The Democrats are still bleeding from the AWB.  If the Colorado shooter was to have tried that here in Tucson, he would have been beaten unconscious from all the bullets bouncing off his body armor and helmet.

Last year we got a new Campus president, he is a European country and pretty much does not understand Americans, especially us Westerners.  At the time the state legislature was discussing allowing firearms carry on college campuses with a CCW. He said to to me he didn't understand why a student would want to carry a gun at school and it should not be allowed.  He went white as a ghost when I told him, "This is Tucson, what makes you think they are not already carrying?"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 25, 2012)

Banning guns in the southern states would be like banning domestic violence in Saudi Arabia.  Ain't gonna happen.  Everytrime Barry opens his Colt45/KFC hole, I cling to my guns and bible.  

Can y'all pack heat there down under?


----------



## Intense (Jul 25, 2012)

Not going to happen, period.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 25, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^ I don't even have to say it.



Fuck 5 years, I got one for you right now Cochise  Maybe someday when you grow up you'll understand nobody gives a fuck about what you have to say chief, now lay off the fire water and get back to the res.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> ^^^^ this is exactly my point... If some one wants to kill or rob some one they will find a way. Removing our guns how are we going to protect our lives safety. It is not efficient to fight off some one with a knife that may have a gun or another knife. Both of you will get fucked up. What needs to happen is accept that bad things happen to good people. If he did not have a gun, would he have planted a bomb instead? That can be made easily at home. People will find a way to raise fear in our lives one way or another. Taking away guns is not going to change the fact that we have fucked up people in our world.
> 
> I own two guns that are made to kill people my 870 and my kahr pm45 (defense one for home one for ccw)  all my other guns are made for target shooting/ tactile simulation prior military we own 30+ acres to play on.



Cops are far to heavy to carry around all day.  Also they aren't even obligated to intervene when a crime is in progress.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 25, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> No way there will be another gun ban.  The Democrats are still bleeding from the AWB.  If the Colorado shooter was to have tried that here in Tucson, he would have been beaten unconscious from all the bullets bouncing off his body armor and helmet.
> 
> Last year we got a new Campus president, he is a European country and pretty much does not understand Americans, especially us Westerners.  At the time the state legislature was discussing allowing firearms carry on college campuses with a CCW. He said to to me he didn't understand why a student would want to carry a gun at school and it should not be allowed.  He went white as a ghost when I told him, "This is Tucson, what makes you think they are not already carrying?"



Haha. No shit bro! I don't go anywhere without carrying. Not even if its a quick trip down to the gas station. I wish they had passed that law about firearms on campus. You know the crazies done give a shit whether its illegal. 

People are stupid if they think that banning guns with stop gun violence. New flash fuckers!! The bad guys don't get their firearms from the gun shop! 

Look at Britain, they have more officers killed every year than we do here in America because they banned guns. Not even the Bobby's can carry, all they get is a billy-club! That's gonna do a lot of good against an assault rifle!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2012)

Socrates said:


> it would be fucken funny anyone trying to invade america though, even old grannys would be packing heat lol



invasion would come after a sound nuke/chem/bio thrashing I would imagine


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Time to pull out the ban hammer Saney!!!! and maybe ill let you commit a hate crime with one of my guns.




users using the same IP

blergs.
freakinhuge
thane22


----------



## Watson (Jul 26, 2012)

Father of Kidnapped Son gets Revenge - YouTube


----------



## Watson (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ this is justice


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> users using the same IP
> 
> blergs.
> freakinhuge
> thane22



Blergs has been around for a while. Those other nics would be his cockdocking buddies


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> I want a Gun!! I want to shoot black people and SFW



I cannot remember when is the last time you have said something relevant or given your serious opinion about a subject. I know this is anything goes, but god damn saney this is your own backyard where shit is going down . I must advice you not to reproduce as your seeds will grow x10 more confused than you Mr. mod of the wrong. Now go ahead and give me another Warning.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I cannot remember when is the last time you have said something relevant or given your serious opinion about a subject. I know this is anything goes, but god damn saney this is your own backyard where shit is going down . I must advice you not to reproduce as your seeds will grow x10 more confused than you Mr. mod of the wrong. Now go ahead and give me another Warning.



You're wrong Chico. SFW does need to be shot


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 26, 2012)

This sums up the thread, justice is served! 



Socrates said:


> Father of Kidnapped Son gets Revenge - YouTube


----------



## Watson (Jul 26, 2012)

there will one day be a gun free america, or total anarchy, im praying for the latter, ill migrate just to join the horde.....


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 26, 2012)

Socrates said:


> there will one day be a gun free america, or total anarchy, im praying for the latter, ill migrate just to join the horde.....



You don't have to pray for the latter... Total anarchy is imminent. Its just a matter of how far people are willing to be pushed before they break.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> invasion would come after a sound nuke/chem/bio thrashing I would imagine



But the survivors would still be armed to the teeth.


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2012)

If a gov wants to disarm its citizens, what better way than with a staged attack and fear mongering. That redheaded fruitloop is just a pawn i believe. TyranNy begins when we allow these lying cocksuckers to exploit these events into their one world gov objectives.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet there will be other staged shootings in the near future.  

It'll take some effort on their part to get my guns.  They won't go quietly.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 27, 2012)

Socrates said:


> Father of Kidnapped Son gets Revenge - YouTube



That dude must have slept like a baby that night.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 27, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> That dude must have slept like a baby that night.



I'm sure he did.  I would have.


----------



## Nemesis. (Aug 7, 2012)

Socrates said:


> there will one day be a gun free america, or total anarchy, im praying for the latter, ill migrate just to join the horde.....



Better get those migrations plans together now son.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nemesis. said:


> Better get those migrations plans together now son.



fail


----------



## Nemesis. (Aug 7, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> fail



Your losing it more and more with each repetitive one-worded post.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nemesis. said:


> Your losing it more and more with each repetitive one-worded post.



fail


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 7, 2012)

My 2nd amendment rights are everything American. It represents everyone that fought and died for this great Nation. It's the mentality that has kept America alive. 
Adopted: December 15, 1791. Expires: Never.


----------



## flcrkr (Aug 7, 2012)

Instead of taking our guns away make it mandatory that everyone with a cwp carry at all times regardless of venue and maybe these nut jobs will think twice about walking into a room full of people and opening fire. Atleast their would be a good chance that someone would be packing and take them out.They might get me but it will not be for the lack of shooting back.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 8, 2012)

The Founders themselves said that the power of the Bill of Rights and the entire Constitution depends on a strong Second Amendment.   It was their intent to have the government fear the people, not the other way around.  Bottom line, the way goes the 2nd, so goes the rest of the BOR.  If the 2nd is nullified, the rest of the BOR will unzip like a cheap set of nylon stockings.  And don't kid yourself.  There are people in DC that get a woody over the idea of striking down the BOR.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Faymus (Aug 8, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Yeah banning guns in the southern states would probably kick off another civil war.



In which case gun owners would win.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2012)

Banning guns? Hogwash! Why, Amazon.com is _giving them away_ with orders of big screen TVs! 

Man Orders TV Online, Gets Rifle Instead - YouTube

Seth Horvitz ordered a flat-screen TV from Amazon.com, but was shocked to receive a semiautomatic assault rifle instead. He says he purchased the TV from a third-party seller, but the UPS box contained the rifle he turned over to authorities. (Aug. 10)


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 11, 2012)

Brock. said:


> Guns are here to say --> CASE CLOSED.



You're not here to stay.


----------



## MDR (Aug 11, 2012)

Guns will NEVER be banned in the U.S.  Just not gonna happen.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2012)

Not going to happen


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

MDR said:


> Guns will NEVER be banned in the U.S. Just not gonna happen.



I think they'll have a helluva time trying to ban guns, but I wouldn't put it past them to try and implement an insane tax on ammo or gun purchases. That's why I'm stocking up now. BulkAmmo.com


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2012)

I just hope they don't make the regulations even tighter in California.
Right now these are legal




and I realy want one


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2012)

This is a better view


----------



## DOBE (Aug 12, 2012)

The vision of the liberal fucktard govrnment is to slowly whittle away our rights over time. they know that there would be blood in the streets if they tried to go and round up everyones guns. So they rely on complaicency and tolerance and government dependence to do most of the work for them by burying new laws and regs in the bills they pass. When the ether of the liberal spread the wealth policy wears off we all wake to find that we've sold our souls for welfare and food stamps.


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2012)

Very true.   The halls of the senate would be empty.


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> This is a better view



Very nice


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> If a gov wants to disarm its citizens, what better way than with a staged attack and fear mongering. That redheaded fruitloop is just a pawn i believe. TyranNy begins when we allow these lying cocksuckers to exploit these events into their one world gov objectives.



This


----------

